# Advice in financing property rental



## freya1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi

I wonder if you can help me. My partner and I have been considering a move to Tuscany for a few years now and are very keen on buying a property that allows us to convert and rent out a few apartments. We have been researching options to finance this and wondered if anyone who has done a similar thing could give us some advice. We would obviously be quitting our jobs in the UK to make the move to Italy and need some further information about how we can finance such a move. 

Obviously we would need the projected rental of the apartments to form the basis of getting a loan/ mortgage, but we have read that some companies will not take property rental into account when loaning money, but we won't have an income until the apartments are ready to rent out. We do have a deposit to put down from the sale of our property in the UK, however we would still need to loan money to buy the property and pay for renovating costs etc.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------

